# is this really it?? updated with 2 more pictures



## mumanddad

I am five days late now and horrendus sore boobies and sooo tired but the only tests i have are out of date.

But i poas and its clear as day, so i got oh to do one amd shock his is negative and i ran one under the tap and that was negative 

i will buy some more tonight but is this really it??

Updates now on pg 2
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-17 06.40.28.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 180


----------



## honey08

defo :bfp: :dance:


----------



## Sushai

Bfp!! Congrats!


----------



## mumanddad

Really even tho it was out of date..


Im sooooo excited but nervous


----------



## honey08

cant see it really making a difference been outa date ,buy another 2dayx


----------



## mumanddad

Ok i will send oh out im working till midnight so ill jave to wait till the morning x

omg im so excited ot has been so long ttc my angel finally wants a bro or sis


----------



## ETanny

Thats clear as day!! I'd get another today but be prepared for it to come back positive!! Congratulations :)


----------



## Mrs HM

That's a strong BFP! Congrats:happydance:


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you i want tomorrow morning to hurry up x


----------



## dreamer1978

Congratulations:)


----------



## jenniferannex

Congratulations :D:D


----------



## xpatchx

Is this BFP from IVF or was the test your OH did a bad one and this is a natural pregnancy? I'm so intrigued to know if the test was right or wrong for him

BUT! Either way, CONGRATS!! xxxx


----------



## mumanddad

We are assuming it was a bad test but azoospermia doesnt always mean to sperm there could of just been a blockage.

This bfp will be natural 

i have got more tests at home now so ill test again tomorrow morning x


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## dncr1010p

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## mumanddad

I did another test last night and thought it would of been lighter due to the amount of fluids i had drank today. .

Picture below and the test was done at 23:35
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-18 00.05.09.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 73


----------



## mumanddad

Ok so i couldn't wait to test this morning and got a happy surprise.

I have tested with a boots test (these are what i used in my first pregnancy) 

Sorry the pictures are blurry im shaking like a leaf.
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-18 06.11.12.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 72









2011-06-18 06.10.48.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 58


----------



## Laura246

Congratss! Looks a nice big :bfp: to mee!
Happy and healthly 9 months:hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you hun


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :baby:


----------



## mumanddad

Thankyou ladies x


----------



## t84

That most definitely is a BFP! Congrats! H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## ETanny

No denying that one!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you hehe i am actually enjoying all the symptoms at the min to hehe xx


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## v2007

Congratulations.

:sex: = :bfp: = :baby:

:)

V xxx


----------



## mammag

Huge congrats hun!!! Bet your hubby is on :cloud9:


----------



## lynda1974

Nice lines on tests

Congrats xxx


----------



## Jasiellover

congrats!


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you xx


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :)
x


----------



## xpatchx

Well done! How amazing that it's natural too!!! Miracle baby ;-) xxxx


----------



## aj11

CONGRATS to you!!!


----------



## emily86

congrats on your bfp xx


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats :flow:


----------



## LadyGecko

congrats your defo preggers!!!! welcome to the club lol


----------



## chan1983

Congrats x


----------



## swalumni

Congrats!


----------



## babyboo1258

beautiful lines :hugs:


----------

